# Eat Your Own Cooking



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

OK. So, I am a 'retired' Uber driver. An OG from a couple of years ago when you could actually MAKE money doing it.
It was before delivery. In fact, we could get in trouble for delivering a package. We could only move people. 

I have never done delivery .. of anything so I know nothing about it.
But I observed something the other day that seemed, odd. 
I paid attention, and watched reactions, and ... this is what I saw.

At Applebee's at about 4pm.
Wifey and I and another couple sitting at one of those bistro tables, you know, the tall ones. Close to the bar. Also close to the waiting area.
In walks this kid, looking very sheepish. He says to the girl at the podium making a list, "I'm not sure I'm where I should be. Is the address here ...?"
She replies that it is.
He says, "Then I have a delivery."









There was a flurry of activity, the bartender disappeared into the kitchen, then walked right out. A few seconds later one of the kitchen staff came out, paid the driver as fast as he could and disappeared into the kitchen.

Now, as a customer, I'm thinking of a lot of things: "They don't wanna eat their own cooking?" is like first on the list.

Anyway ... just wanna throw that to the pro's.
You ever delivered food from a restaurant to a restaurant?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> OK. So, I am a 'retired' Uber driver. An OG from a couple of years ago when you could actually MAKE money doing it.
> It was before delivery. In fact, we could get in trouble for delivering a package. We could only move people.
> 
> I have never done delivery .. of anything so I know nothing about it.
> ...


Yes, on multiple occasions.

I don't think it's due to distrust of their own cooking, it's due to wanting something their own restaurant doesn't have.

Of all the times I've done it I don't recall anyone from an Asian restaurant ordering food from another restaurant.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> OK. So, I am a 'retired' Uber driver. An OG from a couple of years ago when you could actually MAKE money doing it.
> It was before delivery. In fact, we could get in trouble for delivering a package. We could only move people.
> 
> I have never done delivery .. of anything so I know nothing about it.
> ...


I have delivered Chinese food to a cafe.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Hmm.
OK.
It just seemed odd to me.

Kind of like the Ford dealership owner driving a Benz.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Yes, I do restaurant to restaurant delivery at least 5 or more times per week.

I do not find it unusual as many times it is morning prep crew ordering Dunkin’ or other fast food.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Hmm.
> OK.
> It just seemed odd to me.
> 
> Kind of like *a rich* Ford dealership owner driving a Benz.


FIFY


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

At one point in time I worked at a diner for about a year when the recession hit the construction industry. And after about 2 months of eating their food, I got so sick of it I started making my own food instead of what was on the menu. It's really easy to get sick of eating the same thing over and over and over and over.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

The strangest one for me was when I delivered a single milkshake from Five Guys about 3 miles away to a woman working the counter at an ice cream shop (and yes, an ice cream shop that made milkshakes).

Just trailing that one in second place, a couple weeks ago I delivered a pretty big order from a sushi restaurant about 5 miles away to a restaurant just down the street from where I live that has a sushi bar in the restaurant.

The past year I have started getting deliveries to fast food places where they want me to go through the drive thru and deliver it to them through the drive thru window. I never had one of those before, and I have had about 3 of them in the past 6 months or so.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> OK. So, I am a 'retired' Uber driver. An OG from a couple of years ago when you could actually MAKE money doing it.
> It was before delivery. In fact, we could get in trouble for delivering a package. We could only move people.
> 
> I have never done delivery .. of anything so I know nothing about it.
> ...


Yes it’s not uncommon. If you work at the place day in and day out you get tired of eating the same old same old!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> At one point in time I worked at a diner for about a year when the recession hit the construction industry. And after about 2 months of eating their food, I got so sick of it I started making my own food instead of what was on the menu. It's really easy to get sick of eating the same thing over and over and over and over.


There's at least one diner I've picked from that has such a huge and varied menu you could never get tired of the food.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> There's at least one diner I've picked from that has such a huge and varied menu you could never get tired of the food.


We had 38 entrees.

So ya.....


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

They get sick of eating the same garbage.

If you look in the employee lot of a gm dealer, they drive Hondas. Don't want to work on the customers car AND their own.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

I do a lot of Starbucks->restaurant deliveries.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> OK. So, I am a 'retired' Uber driver. An OG from a couple of years ago when you could actually MAKE money doing it.
> It was before delivery. In fact, we could get in trouble for delivering a package. We could only move people.
> 
> I have never done delivery .. of anything so I know nothing about it.
> ...


I have. Wawa to Roy Rogers (it wasn’t just a drink, it was food). But they said “back door” (you know who you are: get your mind out of the gutter! 😂).

And my usual upscale pizza place to my usual upscale sushi/chinese literally across the road from it.

I see no issue with this. I can relate to getting sick of the same food all the time, even if it’s free.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I have. Wawa to Roy Rogers (it wasn’t just a drink, it was food). But they said “back door” (you know who you are: get your mind out of the gutter! 😂).
> 
> And my usual upscale pizza place to my usual upscale sushi/chinese literally across the road from it.
> 
> I see no issue with this. I can relate to getting sick of the same food all the time, even if it’s free.


LOL won't be "free"

If someone ordered a Door dash to a 5 star restaraunt no one should bat an eye at that.


They also might be slammed in the kitchen and there's no time to make employees food or they'll get behind.

I mean Kudos to the delivery guy for not just carrying it in and _trying_ to be low key about it.



But honestly, I can't eat at the same restaraunt every day. Heck with the overwhelming quantity of restaraunts in my town I can eat somewhere different once a week and stll take years to make it through the list. Reality is thou chinese or pizza once a week and something like chilis/Millers ale house etc, and once a month or 2 something fancy smancy..

Would take me years to go through everything once.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

You would think restaurant workers would tip better for delivery but their tips are usually mediocre at best. I did get a $10 cash tip once from a waitress at Chili’s but usually it’s just a $4 app tip.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> you know who you are: get your mind out of the gutter! 😂


So is it guilty conscience or a Freudian slip in?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> So is it guilty conscience or a Freudian slip in?


It’s knowing human nature and respecting those you communicate with enough to know how their mind works. 😂


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> LOL won't be "free"
> 
> If someone ordered a Door dash to a 5 star restaraunt no one should bat an eye at that.
> 
> ...


is not always free and when free is limited, no working at taco bell and making a free super burrito with a 1/3 lb of cheese and would you eat taco bell everyday.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Mcwharthog said:


> You would think restaurant workers would tip better for delivery but their tips are usually mediocre at best. I did get a $10 cash tip once from a waitress at Chili’s but usually it’s just a $4 app tip.


My - limited - experience (there was also lots of Starbucks going to restaurants, including Taco Bell) always ended up tipping generously.

I do avoid manicure/hair places. Well, not “avoid”, I just assume the payments is what is shown. No hidden tips there ever, no matter how large the order is.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> one of the kitchen staff came out, paid the driver as fast as he could and disappeared into the kitchen.


Applebees ordered food from a different restaurant, threw it on a plate, and charged you double the price.


----------



## UberSux25 (7 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> Hmm.
> OK.
> It just seemed odd to me.
> 
> Kind of like the Ford dealership owner driving a Benz.


What are you going on about. They prob eat their own food all the time. Do you eat the same exact thing every day of your life or something?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I've gotten those a few times. I wonder if some of these places don't give workers a shift meal.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I've gotten those a few times. I wonder if some of these places don't give workers a shift meal.


do you think your local supermarket gives workers free groceries, discount maybe but not free.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> OK. So, I am a 'retired' Uber driver. An OG from a couple of years ago when you could actually MAKE money doing it.
> It was before delivery. In fact, we could get in trouble for delivering a package. We could only move people.
> 
> I have never done delivery .. of anything so I know nothing about it.
> ...


Nothing unusual about that.

In high school and college I worked at an Italian restaurant* owned by a friend's family. 

We would do trades with a Thai place, Chinese place and kabob place.

Even if you can have steak everyday you want salmon or chicken occasionally. 

*Dad was off the boat Sicilian. The place had AWESOME food as well as a thriving bookie business. Sunday afternoons and Monday nights during football season the phones were burning up but not many pizzas were made. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Applebees ordered food from a different restaurant, threw it on a plate, and charged you double the price.


Which is probably better than what they cooking.
The quality (in my location anyway) has gone way, way down.
It used to be a great place to stop for an afternoon snack and a cold beer.
Not so much any more.
Their food really sucks.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> is not always free and when free is limited, no working at taco bell and making a free super burrito with a 1/3 lb of cheese and would you eat taco bell everyday.


Before I was in the army I used to work as a waiter/ bus boy at a Chinese buffet back way back when (Better tips than uberx is now btw).

That was my position, bus/waiter. Fill drinks and take empty plates, present bill when they stop getting new plates.

They gave all closers free food and anyone not working close could show up at close and get free food.


But I have to point out that the free food we got was our choice of anything on the buffet that the cheapskate owner wouldn’t put back on the buffet the next day, or had been on the bar too long to put back out.


Think about that…. 


You ever go to a Chinese buffet a half an hour before close?

Well don’t….

I didn’t always want peanut chicken that had been sitting under a heat lamp for 2 hours, and white rice.

And keep in mind that when something ran out in the last hour to an hour and a half we didn’t always make more and the last half hour we stopped letting people in and stopped making food entirely. Rarely caused trouble but it did happen.


So what was left over after all those measures?

Pass passitty pass.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> do you think your local supermarket gives workers free groceries, discount maybe but not free.


It's a cultural thing at restaurants, some do and some don't, some discount. Some actually cook a special meal for the staff and they eat just before opening for dinner. When I was a wee tot I worked as a counter man at a German deli in NYC. It was a 10 hour shift and they did not want us leaving the building because you never knew when it would get busy. I was allowed to eat anything I wanted on my 2 15 minute breaks. It was awesome for me, I never spent anything on food, they had me when they needed me and I wasn't sneaking food on the counter.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> It's a cultural thing at restaurants, some do and some don't, some discount. Some actually cook a special meal for the staff and they eat just before opening for dinner. When I was a wee tot I worked as a counter man at a German deli in NYC. It was a 10 hour shift and they did not want us leaving the building because you never knew when it would get busy. I was allowed to eat anything I wanted on my 2 15 minute breaks. It was awesome for me, I never spent anything on food, they had me when they needed me and I wasn't sneaking food on the counter.



During the worst of Covid I was working for my dinosaur friend in charlotte baking cookies.

Quality control was big with him so he let me eat some like every day.

I had enough that I never felt the need to buy any from him until I left to come back home.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I've done a few restaurant to restaurant deliveries. But it's usually different kinds of restaurant. Like pizza or ice cream to a burger place etc. Or fast food to workers at an upscale restaurant. But never similar ones like McDonald's,. Burger King.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Applebee's is pig slop though let's be real. Their food used to be sort of passable but a few years back they changed up virtually everything for the worse. It's the kind of stuff you can buy for a third of the price in the Walmart freezer aisle.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UbaBrah said:


> Applebee's is pig slop though let's be real. Their food used to be sort of passable but a few years back they changed up virtually everything for the worse. It's the kind of stuff you can buy for a third of the price in the Walmart freezer aisle.


Yea. They used to have an Oriental salad that was delish.
And they made a good Margarita for a fair price ,,
But, alas ~sigh~ no more.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I delivered both food and Flex to a Shakey's Pizza in Redlands, California. When I was a kid the manager of our local Shakey's (San Bernardino, Ca) was also a fence.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Before I was in the army I used to work as a waiter/ bus boy at a Chinese buffet back way back when (Better tips than uberx is now btw).
> 
> That was my position, bus/waiter. Fill drinks and take empty plates, present bill when they stop getting new plates.
> 
> ...


Left over pizza and left over Chinese food taste much better in my opinion… especially the day after. Cold pizza is my favorite…


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Left over pizza and left over Chinese food taste much better in my opinion… especially the day after. Cold pizza is my favorite…


i SOOOOOOO agree! In fact most foods do.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Left over pizza and left over Chinese food taste much better in my opinion… especially the day after. Cold pizza is my favorite…


Not after it's been in the warmers out front for 6 hours getting "funky"


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Yes I delivered food to restaurants. As others said, the workers want something different to eat.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I delivered both food and Flex to a Shakey's Pizza in Redlands, California. When I was a kid the manager of our local Shakey's (San Bernardino, Ca) was also a fence.


I didn’t think any Shakeys was still around. Hadn’t seen one in my state in probably 20 years.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Yes I delivered food to restaurants. As others said, the workers want something different to eat.


I have delivered food to restaurants quite a few times.
The latest was to Burger King, where the lovely miss (not manager) had tipped $5 in app and wanted to give me another $5 cash, which I did not accept.
But thanked her very nicely, saying it was as if I had taken it.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> I have delivered food to restaurants quite a few times.
> The latest was to Burger King, where the lovely miss (not manager) had tipped $5 in app and wanted to give me another $5 cash, which I did not accept.
> But thanked her very nicely, saying it was as if I had taken it.


Nice of her to want to tip you so much.


----------



## spitfire1337 (Nov 26, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> OK. So, I am a 'retired' Uber driver. An OG from a couple of years ago when you could actually MAKE money doing it.
> It was before delivery. In fact, we could get in trouble for delivering a package. We could only move people.
> 
> I have never done delivery .. of anything so I know nothing about it.
> ...


Just had an order today from one restaurant to another... right after I delivered to the 2nd restaurant I got a ping for a pickup from that same restaurant 😅


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I agree with some of the other posters on this thread. The employees probably eat their own food frequently, and get tired of it. I have made food deliveries to restaurants several times.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> Applebees ordered food from a different restaurant, threw it on a plate, and charged you double the price.


This actually happened here in my city.

There was a hoity toity restaurant that sold THE BEST CHIKIN FINGERS in town.

People raved over them.

Until a customer noticed a bunch of Popeyes Chikin boxes in the trash can.

The restaurant wound up closing over all the flak they got.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Restaurant Caught Selling Popeyes Chicken As Their Own, Offers Bizarre Explanation


UPDATE: Sweet Dixie Kitchen responded to the accusations of them using Popeyes chicken. Still no denial of their dishes containing Popeyes, but they did strongly defend the several foods that are made from scratch...




www.foodbeast.com


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> OK. So, I am a 'retired' Uber driver. An OG from a couple of years ago when you could actually MAKE money doing it.
> It was before delivery. In fact, we could get in trouble for delivering a package. We could only move people.
> 
> I have never done delivery .. of anything so I know nothing about it.
> ...


A few times and the first time I was like “ Heck, if you worked for me I would fire you for ordering outside the business you work for “ but after a few more times I just figured they wanted something different…


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

observer said:


> This actually happened here in my city.
> 
> There was a hoity toity restaurant that sold THE BEST CHIKIN FINGERS in town.
> 
> ...


----------

